

Infographic: United States of Subsidies - adatta02
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/12/01/us/government-incentives.html

======
sami36
These numbers are mind blowing. So much for the fuss the GOP made about Tesla
or Solyndra during the campaign.

------
Eliezer
<http://xkcd.com/1138/> \- the per-capita data is useful, but the overall map
is a classic population heatmap.

~~~
yskchu
You mean the NYT's map?

It's not; Texas has a disproportionately large subsidy per capita.

~~~
Dobbs
So does Michigan, while places like Nevada have disproportionately smaller
subsidy per capita.

------
flexie
80.4 billion dollars is something like 255 dollars per capita or 700 dollars
per tax payer, or 0.6 percent of GDP or 0.5 percent of US total public debt or
0.06 percent of US total unfunded liabilities (too many zeros on my calculator
- I don't trust these numbers myself).

------
negamax
I am not an American but I knew it be Texas that must be receiving a lion's
share

~~~
tehwalrus
it does kinda look like Texas spends 51% of its state budget ctrl+Z'ing
federal taxes - unless I've got that wrong?

~~~
anonymoushn
It passes up revenues equal to 51% of its budget ctrl+Z'ing its own taxes
selectively.

~~~
tehwalrus
srsly? omgwtfbbq!

(I've been waiting for many years for an appropriate reason to use that
ridiculous non-acronym. Thank you Texas.)

------
joejohnson
I was not aware that Twitter had a $22 subsidy from the State of California.
Hope that was a good investment.

~~~
rdl
I'm pretty sure it was just the SF city payroll tax exemption. Twitter had a
credible threat to move to Brisbane, so SF basically had to give them the
exemption. Then, this year, SF voted to replace the payroll tax with a gross
receipts tax (which is still bad, and worse for certain businesses).

------
gojomo
I wonder if federal or statewide legislation could help, prohibiting negative-
sum subsidy competitions between smaller jurisdictions.

~~~
ianb
Minnesota (low on this list) implemented something like this, where when an
area gets a particularly large tax windfall like from a corporate campus, a
portion of that goes into a general fund. So if a location wants to give away
some portion of tax revenue in order to lure a company from somewhere else in
the state, it's not a big win for anyone. I think it's worked...? I don't know
what other states do.

